# My garage make-over !



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

I decided to give my garage a make-over ,i was fed up with all the clutter and this is how it looks now!
I painted the walls,put some vinyl flooring down,put some closets in and installed a DVD-CDplayer!

BEFORE


















TIDYING UP










PRIMER ON THE WALLS










2 COATS OF WHITE LATEX










SPRAYED THE DOOR










PUT UP SOME SHELFS AND MUSIC EQUIPMENT










MOVED IN SOME CLOSETS










PUT IN SOME VINYLFLOORING










DETAILING GOODIES IN THE CLOSETS










FINISHED


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks great mate...but what happened to your megs wheel brush :S

Simon


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice one!

Would be very interested in the wall paint and where you got it from?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

exotic detail said:


> Looks great mate...but what happened to your megs wheel brush :S
> 
> Simon


I know :lol: 
Not to happy about it, its only 2 months old,the handle came off when i used it the second time and the brush itself looked like that after using it 4 times!


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Nice one!
> 
> Would be very interested in the wall paint and where you got it from?
> 
> ...


I got the wallpaint in a DIYshop,it is an exterior latex paint ,just make sure you use a primer before you put the latexpaint on!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice indeed huge improvement!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks great
The questio is .. can you fit the car back in ??


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

exotic detail said:


> Looks great mate...but what happened to your megs wheel brush :S
> 
> Simon


What happens to all megs wheel brushes!

Truly bad product!


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Very good effort, love it!


----------



## Jazzy Jase (Jul 10, 2008)

Good job! What did you spray the garage door with?


----------



## ipodsandguns (Jul 31, 2008)

i like the floor i might get me some of that!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

It must be the season for garage tidy ups, I just did mine on Sunday; not as tidy or as bright as yours though, very smart.

Gary


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> What happens to all megs wheel brushes!
> 
> Truly bad product!


Word!

Mine ended up like that lol!


----------



## ipodsandguns (Jul 31, 2008)

asda sell the halfords 6 quid one for 2.25 not failed me yet!


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> Looks great
> The questio is .. can you fit the car back in ??


There is more than enough space on both sides of the car when it is in the garage!


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

Jazzy Jase said:


> Good job! What did you spray the garage door with?


Silver metalic paint :thumb:


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

how is the floor covering holding up! i always found it didnt last and left marks were your tyres had been??!!


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice job there!
No problem keeping the floors clean, just get Mrs Geert in with the dyson I take it !
LOL

Dave


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

Dave Richardson said:


> Nice job there!
> No problem keeping the floors clean, just get Mrs Geert in with the dyson I take it !
> LOL
> 
> Dave


That's a great improvement and looks really bright and fresh.

Looks like a nice mk2 too.


----------



## nig63 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice when can i move in:thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

top job looks much better now


----------



## Zero Defects (Sep 3, 2008)

Its such a shame that all that stuff that will never be used has to go back in. Going to do my garage now after seeing yours. 
My friends Missus, likes to keep around 25 bottles of fairly liqued in case they go bust.


----------



## ELBOW GREASE (Sep 1, 2008)

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

A little update on my garage !
One year later its still clean and free of clutter :thumb:

When the misses or one of our sons put something in there that does not belong there ,they got 1 week to remove it !
Failing to remove it within that period ? 
Its :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks good. How do you find the lino? Does it crumple up when ya turn the wheels?


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

I think you need a new wheel brush, that yellow Megs you got looks dead :lol:


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

XTR said:


> Looks good. How do you find the lino? Does it crumple up when ya turn the wheels?


Its holding up very well,just a bit of discoloration from the tyres.
It does not move when turning the wheels because i secured it with double sided tape !


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

Vyker said:


> I think you need a new wheel brush, that yellow Megs you got looks dead :lol:


Already got a EZdetail brush mate !
Those Meg's brushes aint worth bying !


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

A little update on my garage !
After installing a new central heating in the house ,i removed the old burner and fueltanks from the garage .

Old burner .










Fueltanks.










After removing the burner.










After removing the fueltanks.


















After some primer and latexpaint and putting up some shelves and a rod were i can hang some detailingbottles .


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Even more room now burner has gone... :thumb:

Note to self....MUST...TIDY...MY...GARAGE...THIS...WEEKEND!


----------



## joesoap73 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just gave me the motivation to do my own !!!


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

I like it....now you can put even more stuff in it!!!!!


----------

